# PK Management subbing Safeguard REO work......



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Yup! You heard right! Got a call today on 2 Fannie/safeguard REO's over 275 miles away from me today. Screwguard is hiring every regional they can...........................


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Yup! You heard right! Got a call today on 2 Fannie/safeguard REO's over 275 miles away from me today. Screwguard is hiring every regional they can...........................


Were those the 2 in Chinook that I kicked back yesterday?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Were those the 2 in Chinook that I kicked back yesterday?



Belgrade......................


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

So let's see here. FNMA hirse SG (discount), SG hires PK (discount), PK hires contractor...CRUMBS. Nice racket we are in.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Let em keep calling, I can go broke slower sitting in my easy chair watching TV than I will go broke working for crumbs.
I am not paying them for the privilege of working for them.


I'll dust off my CDL and drive truck for the winter before I work for nothing.
By now a lot of my equipment is starting to show some age. Won't be long until I need a new compressor etc and working for chicken scratch won't pay for that.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

As I write this I'm doing the web "training" to become a safeguard vendor...P&P side. I'm almost not wanting to go here. as it looks as though they have you do five jobs for them along with the order (I'm sure they get something for this picture/report work) with just a grass cut or a winterization. There seems like a VERY intense office obligation with each order. I sure liked FAS's Pruvian download system, seems like alot of office work with each order at Safeguard.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Haven't been on vendor web in a long time, but back then it was very awkward and slowwww.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Haven't been on vendor web in a long time, but back then it was very awkward and slowwww.


Speed greatly depends on time of day. Last night, slow, early this AM and during the day while submitting orders on road, super fast. Tonight, slow again.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I used to start submitting work orders at 3 a.m., since it took so long and we had so many. The vendor web ran the best (relatively)
very early in the morning, unless it had crashed, or was down for maintenance, or the latest update was buggy, etc.


----------

